# A slight concern



## Rugult (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been thinking of the WOTBS campaign (which again I cannot give enough praise about) and I came to a slight worry.  I started at the end of June/early July (really can't remember and don't have my gaming notes on hand to reference) and now my party has just finished adventure #3 (description to come in my campaign post).

The concern I have is the speed at which this campaign seems to be going by.  When I started this campaign with my players adventure #5 had just been released.  In the time it took us to get through adventures only 1 new one has come out.  I personally just don't want to see a downtime creep up on my party if we're waiting on an adventure to be released...

Don't worry this isn't a "WORK FASTER" post.  Instead I'm more interested in getting feedback from DM's who have run past adventure 3.  Are the next adventures longer or lend themselves more to lengthy sessions then the rest?  I've done some reading and Adventure #4 really makes me think that I can get some good mileage out of it, while #5 might be a slow one....

What do playtesters / creators have to say about the adventures past #6.  Can we expect some longer adventures to keep us occupied, or are they all about the same general 'gaming length'?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 22, 2007)

My group isn't the best to base things on, since this months session should bring us to close adventure #2.... we are averaging 3 sessions per module 

Reading over #3 I saw lots of opportunity to expand into side quests and serious involvement in the refugee problems. I have only skimmed #4 and #5, but it appeared to me that the time in Dassen could be expanded as well. You may have the opposite issue I face.. I am trying to trim the adventures down as much as possible without losing focus of the campaign. You need to flesh things out a bit without losing track of the urgency of the war.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 25, 2007)

#7, 8, and 9 should all be about the same length as the previous ones. In terms of gameplay, #3 and 4 are probably the longest in the series because they're very open ended. The later adventures all have fairly clear goals, so the games will move as fast as your players' motivation makes them.

Honestly, though, if anything the last 3 adventures will be a bit shorter, because word count of high-level stat blocks sort of limits how much we can put in. 

#7 will be going to layout as soon as we get some final pieces of art in (Gen Con slowed us down), but it's my goal to get 8, 9, and 10 all out before Halloween.


----------

